# Local connection only/norton uninstall problem



## Zoeg87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I have recently tried to install Bitdefender antivirus on my computer, and in the installation process it tried to unistall my existing norton antivirus which expired a year or so ago. The uninstall crashed though, and didn't finish. Since then my wireless has only been connecting to local only - from looking on some other forums it looks like some remnants of Norton might be blocking my connection to the Internet. Its not listed anywhere as a program I can uninstall, and doesn't come up in any searches of my hard drive. Lots of the forums suggest installing the norton removal software, but I can't connect my laptop to the Internet to download it. I've tried plugging the cable directly from the modem to the laptop and get the same local connection only problem. My iPhone is still connecting to the wireless fine, so I know the problem is with the laptop. 
Does anyone have any suggestions of how I can fix it?? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Go here: Download and run the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product | Norton Support select your product. A new page will open. Skip to step 2 and download the removal tool. Save to desktop and run the removal tool.

EDIT: Download with your phone and transfer to your PC.


----------



## Zoeg87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for that - my phone won't let me download it though. Would the only other way to do this to download it another computer and transfer it across to my laptop? 
Thanks


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That would work or a put it on a usb flash drive.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you go to a restore point before your bitblocker install.
then download the norton removal tool to this pc and remove norton


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Open the Network and Sharing center > Change Adapter Settings > right click on your adapter and click properties > In the scroll list if there is anything Norton related there, uncheck it. Then see if you can connect.


----------

